# Horse not sweating much



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I've noticed Rikki isn't sweating like he normally does. What should I do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

What does he normally sweat like? 
How long do you usually ride him for and what is the sweat like after each ride for the same time??
What are the temperatures each time you ride him and he sweats?
Could you kind of describe almost a before and after of him sweating?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I usually ride him for an hour and his neck and flanks are pretty sweaty, and there is sweat dripping from under his saddle pad. But now the only sweat that is showing is under his saddle pad and his girth. He was sweating his normal until like a week ago when the temps were going into the hundreds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

So he was sweating less as the temperature was getting higher?

How muggy is it there??


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

It's doesn't feel muggy to me at all, but it might be to him. I've only had him for three months and he's from west texas where it is pretty dry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The weather has been pretty weird on the south and eastern coasts this year and I know from when I lived in Louisiana that occasionally the humidity levels can shut down a horse's sweat mechanism....I am just guessing here so don't take that as a fact. A few things you can do to help: wet down his chest and flanks before you ride; increase, or add, an electrolyte to the feed..this may help increase sweating but will also increase water intake..neither of which are a bad thing . It may also sound strange and I would check with your vet but we had a horse come down from New England to Louisiana in the high heat of summer and his sweat mechanism completely turned off. The vet "prescribed" a 12 oz can of beer a day added to his feed...it worked; again, do NOT do this unless under the care of a vet. He wasn't the best sweater but at least he did sweat. Avoid riding during the high heat of the day...get rides in before 10 am and after 6 pm...obviously don't overdo it and be aware of the horse's status. If the horse is blowing very hard and isn't easing, dismount and get him cooled down...slowly. Warm water rinse, start at the legs then work the water up to shoulders and back. Never use cold water on a non-sweater if they are really hot..or any horse for that matter.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm just worried because I bought Rikki for endurance, and if he has issues sweating...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If he was sweating before it is probably just temporary. If mother nature ever decides to even out this humidity kick she is on, even up here in Maryland it is like breathing soup, feels like I am back in New Orleans, it may resolve on its own.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Up in the northwest is also super humid. I'm dying inside my house with our three fans on full! We don't have air condition because, hey! It's always cold here!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> Never use cold water on a non-sweater if they are really hot..or any horse for that matter.


Just about every endurance rider I know here on the East coast (esp those with heavier breeds like Morgans) uses massive amounts of ice water on their horses in a hold. Depending on the horse you may not hit their hindquarters with the cold water, but it goes everywhere else! Throwing cold water on a hot horse and then scraping that water off is by far the most effective cooling method I have found (tho it's always nice when someone brings a big fan too, but generally no electric where holds are).



To the OP, does where you ride have access to water (streams, water tanks, a friendly neighbor who would let you use a hose?). If so, bring along a sponge or a scoop so that you can wet down your horse during the ride. That helps a lot.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good point phantom...maybe I am going more on the idea that the horse doesn't like getting doused in cold water when they are overly warm but I was working on the issue of a non-sweating vice a horse that is hot but sweating..wonder if the same rules apply? I thought there was something about areas that are safer to douse..something about legs and shoulders vice head (unless it is a major heat emergency)?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> Good point phantom...maybe I am going more on the idea that the horse doesn't like getting doused in cold water when they are overly warm. I thought there was something about areas that can handle it as well..something about legs and shoulders vice head (unless it is a major heat emergency)?


Well I can tell you my mare would take great offense if I _poured_ water over her head, but she doesn't mind a wet sponge. :lol:

I wonder if you are thinking about the places that veins are closest to the surface (insides of legs, front of the neck) being the best places to help with cooling. I have seen people with Morgans standing holding the whole bag of ice up against the underside of the neck (while others madly throw water on the rest of the horse) to help with cooling since the jugulars are such big vessels. Same thing with the femorals on the insides of the hind legs (amazing what out horses tolerate whn you think about it!!).


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The one place that I take Rikki has a creek, and I sponge him off as much as I can and I carry a jug of water with me on the saddle to douse his neck and shoulders with when I ride. He acts like I'm killing him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrMojoRizinSun (Jul 8, 2013)

My Horse used to live in Wyoming. After we moved him down here to SC the same thing happened to him. He stopped sweating all together. The vet Diagnosed him with Anhidrosis, which is basically the inability to sweat a lot, or not at all. Tried everything and it didn't work, until I started giving him beer. (Black and tan Yuengling) All it takes is 1 bottle a day and he sweats normally. He now does endurance successfully, so I believe you should be fine competing him, after you find out what is causing him not to sweat. 
Also I've heard cases of horses having untreated ulcers not being able to sweat


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hot water on a hot body can cause stroke and heart attacks. add some electrolytes.
one beer wont hurt a horse, if a normal human can consume a beer and not suffer from it, a horse should not, unless your horse has metabolic issues, diabetes etc. 
I have a horse that will steal a beer or soda from your hands. I also had a dog that would steal beers. Dont be getting them drunk.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had my former horse Red develop Anhydrosis. Ugh. It is a nasty condition. I tried EVERYTHING. A special recipe, Equiwinner Patches, One AC, Guinness Beer everyday. 

The special recipe seemed to help the best. Equiwinner Patches not at all. I rehomed Red and they gave him barley which helped. That is what is in beer of course. I had to rehome him from that home and he is sweating somewhat but not great. I had the pleasure of having his new owner ride with hubby a few weeks ago. 

I had an extra batch of Equiwinner Patches and sent them recently to a lady near Houston Texas when her horse stopped sweating. Thankfully she said this helped her horse and he was back to sweating. Doesn't work for all horses. 

When I rode Red I hosed him off BEFORE riding him and scraped him off. I kept water to pour on him and a sponge to drop in any creeks we crossed and rode him right into the lake at times. At home, I kept him where he could get into a stall or walk at into a paddock at will. A fan on in his stall during the summer. He actually sweats normally during about 9 months out of the year. I would go to the barn and hose him off several times a day too. 

Sorry you are having issues and if you would like the recipe of salt/sugar I gave him let me know.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not going to say it isn't a medical or physical issue but it could be a mental one too. When a horse is nervous, anxious, or having to "think", they can get sweaty on their necks really bad. I've had horses that I've worked with that get sweaty when changing directions, backing and doing transitions a lot, or making them concentrate or "think". If I ride the same horse down the trail, they stop sweating or don't sweat as much. 

It also could be that he is getting adjusted to change in humidity from where he was. There are times where I go outside just to have a smoke ( no lectures). I'll be just sitting there and sweat. If I get up and move around, I stop sweating or don't sweat as much. 

You could have him checked out by a vet just to be sure. Or you can make sure he stays hydrated and watch for any other changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The very little sweating thing doesn't seem to bother him any. He doesn't breath heavier than you would expect under work. He just doesn't sweat as much as my other two horses when they are worked, or as much as he did when I first got him. My parents think I'm paranoid : /
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

